

Weird Google Search Page  - mickeyben
http://www.google.com/microsoft

======
dirtbox
They seem to have pretty obvious purposes:

[http://www.google.com/linux?hl=en&q=boot&btnG=Search](http://www.google.com/linux?hl=en&q=boot&btnG=Search)

[http://www.google.com/microsoft?hl=en&q=boot&btnG=Se...](http://www.google.com/microsoft?hl=en&q=boot&btnG=Search)

You can create custom google searches for anything, it's as simple as
appending a couple of keywords and terms to the search string or limiting the
search to a few URLs. I've used it a few times in the past. Stands to reason
there would be a snappier URL for the more obvious and popular searches.

<http://www.google.com/cse/>

~~~
j_b_f
The Microsoft and Linux search "special" searches definitely predate the CSE
product. Not sure how long they've been around for, but they're really, really
old.

------
jpalmer
Full list: <http://www.google.com/options/specialsearches.html>

------
hga
Also check out the related <http://www.google.com/linux> (didn't find one for
Apple).

~~~
oozcitak
Try: <http://www.google.com/mac/>

~~~
hga
I'm an idiot, I saw all the extra stuff without seeing the "Search Mac Sites"
text in its search button; in my defense, the other ones don't say anything
special in the button.

------
bentruyman
By far the best one: <http://www.google.com/ie>

~~~
oozcitak
This one is probably specialized for some PDAs. Also this:
<http://www.google.com/xhtml>

